# CC Jerseys......



## Somebuddy (11 Jan 2015)

Will there be any getting ordered any time soon? Thanks


----------



## Osprey (11 Jan 2015)

Somebuddy said:


> Will there be any getting ordered any time soon? Thanks



I have been wondering that too.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2015)

I plan to do a kit order later in the year, but need to sort the buffs first ...


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jan 2015)

Shaun said:


> I plan to do a kit order later in the year, but need to sort the buffs first ...



Buffs,have I missed this?


----------



## Shaun (13 Jan 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Buffs,have I missed this?



Nope .. the clue was in the ... _need to sort_ ...


----------

